# What is considered the coldest and most logical MBTI type?



## Surreal Snake




----------



## VIIZZY

The saying is INTJs the coldest humans, INTPs the warmest machines....granted that's all stereotype.


----------



## Ermenegildo

After school I often began conversations with INTs, and hours later we realized that we had hardly left the schoolyard. But the next date wasn’t scheduled, it was accidental again, because the INTs had such an *Unemotional User Interface* that there was no clue to an emotional bond. Perhaps there was warmth covered with coldness? 









*Father, mother, INT (with open doors) and daughter*


Women with unusually unemotional user interfaces and mostly invisible strong emotional bonds: 
*
Marina Hands in Caroline Huppert’s television film Pour Djamila (2012)*
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pour_Djamil

*Nina Hoss in Christian Petzold’s television film Barbara (2012)*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barbara_(2012_film)


----------



## Carmine Ermine

Sporadic Aura said:


> Most Logical Type: INTP. It's not really what type IS the most logical, because everyone is capable of logic. But which type values logic the most. INTP's are the most likely to value logic for it's own sake and make an extreme effort to be logically sound in everything they do.
> 
> Most Cold Type: ExFJ. I should clarify, I don't think Fe-Doms are any more cold than any other type but I do think when they choose to be cold towards someone it is by far the harshest. They live in the realm of people and relationships and if they want to manipulate you and push your buttons it is probably quite easy for them.


Now that I think of it this does make sense, ESFJs have the capability to be the coldest (ENFJs not quite because they have some part of them that wants to "appeal to the masses" whereas ESFJs may not care about that part and thus appear even colder). Although I have some experience with ESFJs and they also have the capability to be among the warmest.


----------



## spookyfornever

emerald sea said:


> i hate to see INTJ being called a "cold" type. for instance, get to know @_knittigan_ or @_MyName_, who are very warm and caring, and it's clear that "cold" and INTJ are not synonymous. and, for examples from real life, one of my closest friends is a (tested) INTJ. she's not cold; she cares a lot about people, and she expresses it in a different way than my Fe tends to express it, but she would do anything to help someone she cares about. last year i met and got to know another (tested) INTJ who is also anything but cold...very warm and friendly.
> 
> and as for INTP and ISTP (Ti-doms)...i personally know a (tested) INTP in real life who would give the shirt off his back for anyone, who is very caring and patient and tolerant, and who can be very warm whenever he wants to be. my best friend is a (tested) ISTP who is also very warm and caring. i used to work with an ISTP who was one of the warmest, friendliest guys you could know...quiet, but he'd literally do anything for his friends, and he liked to look out for other people.
> 
> the point is you can't generalize about everyone of a certain personality type.
> 
> "cold" is not a function of MBTI type; it is an individual _choice_...a choice not to be considerate to others or take them into account in daily life. everyone within a certain MBTI type is not a clone of the others; everyone is an individual. logical is not the same thing as cold, and empathy can be rationalized.
> 
> "cold" means you don't care about others, which is an evidence of self-centeredness. there are self-centered NFs, there are self-centered SFs, there are self-centered NTs, and there are self-centered STs. there are also unselfish NFs, unselfish SFs, unselfish NTs, and unselfish STs. so if you're asking what is the most cold (a.k.a. self-centered) type, well, you're going to have to list every single MBTI type, because self-centeredness has invaded the ranks of all of them.
> 
> calling out one MBTI type as "cold" is rather typist, don't you think?


I don't think that's what they're referring to. Everyone seems to think "Cold" is synonymous with "unfeeling", like a sociopath. I'm a very cold and logical person, but like your INTP friend I'm more than willing to sacrifice my comfort for others, even total strangers. Example: I'm from a VERY low-income family, usually the only meal I get is school lunch. But my friend's aquaintance, who I don't really know, Can never afford lunch. since I get free lunch, I give her mine. I haven't eaten in 5 days, but I'm happy to do it. Also, if someone needs a favor, I'll drop everything to do it. Not neccessarily because I'm "warm and fuzzy", but because of my personal code. Honor and Integrity. And having gone through some seriously messed up shit, I know just how much effect even the smallest kindness can have on someone who's going through a bad time.
Blah Blah, i should get Philanthropist of year, etc 
My point is, if you saw me in real life, you would think I'm completely cold. I manage emotions with rationale and logic. So, to reiterate my thesis, Cold isn't a bad thing 
Now, on to MY opinion; I would say either INTJ or INTP, as I'm a borderline INTX.


----------



## spookyfornever

VIIZZY said:


> The saying is INTJs the coldest humans, INTPs the warmest machines....granted that's all stereotype.


I very much enjoy that.


----------



## Satan Claus

My type: ENTP

Most logical type: ENTP


----------



## Girlinthedark

Entp


----------



## Tranquility

The coldest and most logical types are the ones that have been hurt time and time again by those around them, and have forced themselves to withdraw deep inside themselves. It has nothing to do with MBTI.


----------



## spookyfornever

EthereaEthos said:


> The coldest and most logical types are the ones that have been hurt time and time again by those around them, and have forced themselves to withdraw deep inside themselves. It has nothing to do with MBTI.


Quit being so damn deep. You're going to cause them to realize the truth! *Stuns you and drags you away*


----------



## Tranquility

spookyfornever said:


> Quit being so damn deep. You're going to cause them to realize the truth! *Stuns you and drags you away*


Why would you hide the truth? Are you an oppressor?


----------



## spookyfornever

EthereaEthos said:


> Why would you hide the truth? Are you an oppressor?


No. I just don't want to get kicked off of another planet. Don't you remember the lynchings on omicron 67?


----------



## Tranquility

spookyfornever said:


> No. I just don't want to get kicked off of another planet. Don't you remember the lynchings on omicron 67?


...Yes. I'm sorry, sir. But I still believe the people should know at least some of the truth. If you recall Alpha-37-B Orbital H7, The people in that sector perished as a result of ignorance sowed on our part.


----------



## spookyfornever

EthereaEthos said:


> ...Yes. I'm sorry, sir. But I still believe the people should know at least some of the truth. If you recall Alpha-37-B Orbital H7, The people in that sector perished as a result of ignorance sowed on our part.


that's not a planet.... They got to you, didn't they? DAMNIT, I told you not to take the aluminum foil off!


----------



## Tranquility

spookyfornever said:


> that's not a planet.... They got to you, didn't they? DAMNIT, I told you not to take the aluminum foil off!


No, no, no, not the planet, the dimension!


----------



## spookyfornever

EthereaEthos said:


> No, no, no, not the planet, the dimension!


*Quietly smothers* Shhhhh.......of course it is. you're right. now go to sleep!


----------



## Tranquility

spookyfornever said:


> *Quietly smothers* Shhhhh.......of course it is. you're right. now go to sleep!


mmmph mph!

*punches you in the face*


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Back on typist topic, ENTJ's can be some cold hearted bastards. They can come across warm, but that's merely practice.

Twitch


----------



## spookyfornever

EthereaEthos said:


> mmmph mph!
> 
> *punches you in the face*


Awe, only another INTP would know that in our culture that is a sign of appreciation. 
On another note (Probably an E Major ) I just realized the irony of murdering my own kind in a thread called "What Type is the Coldest?"


----------



## Tranquility

spookyfornever said:


> Awe, only another INTP would know that in our culture that is a sign of appreciation.
> On another note (Probably an E Major ) I just realized the irony of murdering my own kind in a thread called "What Type is the Coldest?"


It makes be think I'm not an INTP... :tongue:


----------



## spookyfornever

EthereaEthos said:


> It makes be think I'm not an INTP... :tongue:


I'm either that or INTJ


----------



## 90626

I'm and ESFJ and it is in my nature to be very warm and kind. That being said if someone gives me a reason to be cold, I can be very cold. I believe that is true of other Fe doms as well.

The coldest I have ever encountered is ENTPs. The ENTJs and INTJs I know are not cold at all. I know a great many of them, and while they appear to be chilly its just their exterior, and once they know you will show their warmth with their actions. 

To outsiders they to be suspicious more than cold.


----------



## HBIC

EmileeArsenic said:


> I think INTJs would like to believe they're cold and purely logical, but I think INTP really takes that cake. *INTJ get emotionally attached to their arguments and get angry when they're disagreed with and may secretly hold a grudge or be annoyed at having been proven wrong, sometimes feeling victimised unless the information is coming from someone they respect (deny this all you like, lovelies, but it's true).* INTP are more interested in gathering and taking into account all available information before taking a side if they do take a side at all and basing their argument on that, and are not attached to being agreed with, but instead being what they see as "objectively correct." IMHO, that's far more logical and less emotional.


And we should all accept your "truth" even though you have absolutely no scientific basis for that. 

Interesting because that is precisely how I'd describe several INTPs I butted heads with not only in this forum but on TypC. Disagree with them and prove them wrong and they'll hold that against you forever, so far as to stalk you in every thread you post just to discredit you. One of them is notorius for his hate for INTJs based on an on-off unhealthy relationship he has with an INTJ "friend". He has like five threads alone on our type. I'd hardly call that "logical" or "cold".



Carmine Ermine said:


> Now that I think of it this does make sense, ESFJs have the capability to be the coldest (ENFJs not quite because they have some part of them that wants to "appeal to the masses" whereas ESFJs may not care about that part and thus appear even colder). Although I have some experience with ESFJs and they also have the capability to be among the warmest.


I can atest to that. ESFJs can be chilly to the bones. It's uncanny to watch it happen.



EthereaEthos said:


> The coldest and most logical types are the ones that have been hurt time and time again by those around them, and have forced themselves to withdraw deep inside themselves. It has nothing to do with MBTI.


True in many cases, but there are a lot of people who are genuinely unfeeling without having being hurt or negletected.

Most logical:NTs in general, but it depends on intellectual and emotional maturity level
Coldest: xSFJs when crossed, ENTPs and ISFPs


----------



## B3LIAL

The other NT's can seem more ruthless and sociopathic, but INTP's are probably the most logical and cold, mainly because Introverted feeling is the weakest traits in INTP's.

The other NT's, as well as ESTJ's and ISTP's, may appear unempathetic assholes, but you can tell there's emotion there somewhere.

INTP's are literally robots most of the time.


----------



## hannahgracex

Mbti: ENFP

I would say INTJ.


----------



## Quernus

pinkblueberii said:


> Tell me your MBTI type and what do you think is considered the coldest and logical MBTI type and why.


Well, depends. If we're talking about the internet, INTJs ~are~ teh logic, according to a lot of confused people (including many internet INTJs themselves (not all)).

In real life 3D, I think perhaps ISTJ is considered the coldest type, or sometimes IxTP. Not that they *are*, but just how society might see them.


----------



## piscesfish

I see ExTJs as the most reliant on cold logic. Since those Te-doms use the world's logic as opposed to their own, they see it as more valid, hence the unyielding rationality. Plus, inferior Fi is a kicker when it comes to shutting down anyone else's logic and just seeming cold overall


----------



## amoon

HamsterSamurai said:


> I was going to send my Dalek army on to you, but then I noticed you are an INTJ. For purposes of stereotypes, we are considered pretty cold, but as I'm sure you've already figured out, we aren't really. It just helps us keep our secret plans for world domination... secret.


*silent evil laughter that escalates in volume as they walk away with a dab of hand rubbing*


----------



## lunai

I don't believe that cold and logical are really synonymous qualities. You can be logical without being cold, and vice versa.


----------



## laura palmer

ISTJ
because Bones is an ISTJ, and she is the definition of cold and logical


----------



## KraChZiMan

pinkblueberii said:


> Tell me your MBTI type and what do you think is considered the coldest and logical MBTI type and why.


I'd vote for Ti-doms. 

There is something eerie about Introverted Thinking which makes it much more heartless than Te.


----------



## ponder

INTPs are actually more cold than INTJs, we just do a better job of hiding it using Fe.


----------



## Sparkling

ponder said:


> INTPs are actually more cold than INTJs, we just do a better job of hiding it using Fe.


Disagree. Being heartless does not equal being emotionless. 
Ti for (Fe/Ti) types is a thinking counterpart of Fi for (Fi/Te) types. Just look at the definition of Ti:
Ti - Adhere to definitions and impersonal principles.
Principles = morals. When Ti user has a proper set of morals - principles, especially Ti dom person then they turn out to be a very very decent human being, even though their emotional fuction Fe is the lowest in stack.

Fi/Te types perceive morals via Fi - they literally feel what is wrong/right. Evaluation is mostly based on internal feeling.
Fe/Ti types perceive morals via Ti - they thought principles (morals) through so they think that a certain attitude is wrong/right. Evaluation is mostly based on internal logic.

That's reason why we often call Ti, Fi functions as real (comes from internal evalution, not influenced by external surrounding) and Fe, Te as fake (based on outside grounding, influenced how surrounding is shaped - Fe other people feelings, Te - what are external evidences of logical concept) in a certain meaning.


----------



## ponder

'Impersonal principles' aren't really morals in the way that people tend to define morality

Also what in your post refutes my original statement?


----------



## Davidkal

I am INTJ and I really find myself extermely warm compared to my ESTJ friend.I almost feel like a F type


----------



## Stevester

ponder said:


> INTPs are actually more cold than INTJs, we just do a better job of hiding it using Fe.


Actually, I would say it's the other way around. INTJs typically appear more cold because they have Fi, but they care much more than they let on. Whereas INTPs will scream out loud their emotions, albeit awkwardly.

But I do think that all IxTx types can appear super cold and aloof if they haven't properly developped their feeling function.


----------



## Kaioken

INTJ : Coldest human
INTP : Warmest robot


----------



## Cherry

Intp/intj/entj/istx


----------



## Spirit of Breath

A Psychopath of any and all types.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

INTJs, even though they're probably in reality one of the most (if not the most) illogical thinker on average and are constantly on about their feelings. >.>


----------



## ai.tran.75

Ti doms most logical , xntj coldest I guess 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabid Seahorse

Most logical: ISTP
Coldest: ESTJ

ISTP is the most logical because dominant Ti with auxillary Se is straightforward logic with no ambiguity whatsoever (no room for Ne). They see one solution, filter all distractions, and go for it with incredible precision.


----------

